
Why Polish programmers are one of the best in the world [pdf] - PierogiForever
https://www.ready4s.com/blog/why-to-choose-a-mobile-app-developer-from-poland/
======
dozzie
Well? Why? And where's the promised PDF?

~~~
PierogiForever
If you don't want to give your email for whitepaper, you can check the most of
the reasons here: [https://www.ready4s.com/blog/why-to-outsource-app-
developmen...](https://www.ready4s.com/blog/why-to-outsource-app-development-
to-poland/)

For example best java developers according to HackerRank

